

Which Disney Princess best embodies feminist principles, and why? - thinker
http://www.quora.com/Which-Disney-Princess-best-embodies-feminist-principles-and-why/answer/Shannon-Larson

======
hrktb
> _Life is changed by a high-heeled shoe_

out of context Manolo Blahnik are the first words that comes to mind

